# They Do Exist!!



## Toni (Jul 16, 2012)

I have seen it with my own two eyes yes:wink:Green Roses do exist at least they do in the Polymer Clay world I live in.:biggrin:

Its been a while since I have posted any of my work.  I hope you enjoy looking at my work.  I love making them!! Thanks Gary for turning it, you ARE the best.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow that is so pretty.  Lovely lovely roses.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jul 16, 2012)

Man, those are always over the top. Love the green on it, maybe black ones next?


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 16, 2012)

Please tell me you have more!!!???


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Jul 16, 2012)

Beautiful!  I knew they existed


----------



## simomatra (Jul 16, 2012)

Absolutely stunning work Toni. yes there are some green roses in the world but they are rare. Another way to achieve is to place a cut white flower in water steeped in green food colouring. The white rose will suck up the colour and Walla you have a green rose. I have one rose that starts out lime green and then turns to white. I do show roses for a hobby.


----------



## longbeard (Jul 16, 2012)

WOW! Those are awesome Toni.
Black roses does sound good


----------



## Tom D (Jul 16, 2012)

Really nice pens Toni


----------



## Glen Schumann (Jul 16, 2012)

Always Amazing.


----------



## robersonjr (Jul 16, 2012)

That's about as beautiful as it gets.


----------



## 76winger (Jul 16, 2012)

What a beautiful piece of clay art Toni, thanks for sharing with everyone!


----------



## broitblat (Jul 16, 2012)

You've made a believer out of me...

  -Barry


----------



## Toni (Jul 16, 2012)

longbeard said:


> WOW! Those are awesome Toni.
> Black roses does sound good



Next week I will show a black rose pen:biggrin:



Drstrangefart said:


> Man, those are always over the top. Love the green on it, maybe black ones next?




Thank you for all the complements!!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 16, 2012)

Simply Beautiful.


----------



## PedroDelgado (Jul 16, 2012)

Muy hermoso!!!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 16, 2012)

Now we're talkin'! that right there is my favorite color! If for some reason you decide its not for you, i want first dibs!


----------



## CaptG (Jul 16, 2012)

Toni, it was an honor being able to turn and finish those blanks for you.  I thought I was getting good at pc blanks until I had Toni's blanks in my hands.  A humbling experience.  And I can testify, the black rose pen will knock your sox off.  It was by far my favorite.  A little hint, sterling silver....


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 16, 2012)

What a welcome back!! Nice to see you visiting again.


----------



## eupher58 (Jul 16, 2012)

That is fantastic!  I'm inspired to try some more of those every time I see one of yours!


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 16, 2012)

Toni, as usual, great job.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 16, 2012)

Toni said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! Those are awesome Toni.
> ...



Ha.... I would like to see that one...!:wink:

<<<Black roses>>>....????? 

But then... , I got Mr.CaptG  saying..._"And I can testify, the black rose pen will knock your sox off. It was by far my favorite. A little hint, sterling silver....!"_ so OK, I got a clue but, seeing roses in a black pen/background...??? yeah, that I would like to see Toni...!

However, knowing your ability with this type of materials, I reckon is not much you can't do...! I still want to see it, tough...!:wink::biggrin:

Cheers
George


----------



## Haynie (Jul 16, 2012)

Very very nice.


----------



## JohnU (Jul 16, 2012)

I love the green Toni.  Beautiful work as always!


----------



## chriselle (Jul 16, 2012)

Love it Toni!!  The black ones are #1 but this green is right up there, too.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 17, 2012)

chriselle said:


> Love it Toni!! * The black ones are #1* but this green is right up there, too.



Hold on...! so, you are saying Chris that, you already seen the black roses blank...???? holy mother...! why have I never seen them before...???

Cheers
George


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely Stunning.


----------



## johncrane (Jul 17, 2012)

They say take your time and smell the Rose's, i hope one day too touch the Rose's Awesome work Toni.:biggrin:


----------



## rkimery (Jul 17, 2012)

Toni said:


> I have seen it with my own two eyes yes:wink:Green Roses do exist at least they do in the Polymer Clay world I live in.:biggrin:
> 
> Its been a while since I have posted any of my work. *I hope you enjoy looking at my work.* I love making them!! Thanks Gary for turning it, you ARE the best.


 
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Always enjoy looking at your work Toni! Great job here. Smooth turn Gary!
Randy


----------



## Johnny westbrook (Jul 17, 2012)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## Katya (Jul 17, 2012)

It's always a delight to see your artistry, Toni!  I was on your site just yesterday, hunting for the elusive black roses<g>.  They're hard to forget once you've seen them.  Waiting with baited breath for your next pics!
Cheers
Catherine


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello Toni, great to see you here, and WOW!!! I want green roses!!!!! Amos


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jul 17, 2012)

As usual Toni - the green roses are wonderful -  My wife loves her yellow roses you made.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 17, 2012)

Pretty pen Toni. My daughter would love that one.


----------



## Toni (Jul 17, 2012)

WoodenInk said:


> Hello Toni, great to see you here, and WOW!!! I want green roses!!!!! Amos



Amos ~ so great to see you!! I have sure missed our phone calls.  I hope you and your family are well.  Thank you so much for the complement

Gary you make me blush!! Thank you.

I promise black roses next week


----------



## Hubert H (Jul 18, 2012)

Art at its very best!  Very nice.


----------



## gbpens (Jul 18, 2012)

All the beauty without the thorns!


----------



## Penl8the (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Toni,

Good to see your creation again.  I am always a fan.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ed4copies (Jul 18, 2012)

For those who are disbelievers (and George, whose memory is as short as mine!)

Here is a black rose, as created by the Wizard of pendom:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/tonis-black-roses-93229/


http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=8750


----------



## MartinPens (Jul 18, 2012)

Toni,

Glad to see you posting and expressing yourself in your beautiful art. Blessings to you!

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## rizaydog (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow!!! That is an amazing pen.  Very nice work.


----------



## Sataro (Jul 21, 2012)

Really nice looking pen!


----------



## SDB777 (Jul 22, 2012)

You haven't lost your touch with these fine blanks!




Scott B


----------

